# Black Lake



## KCRuger (Oct 18, 2010)

I am heading up for the Shivaree. Just looking for an ice and fishing report. This will be my first time on Black Lake. I am so looking forward to this. A bit of nostalgia as this was my Grandpa's favorite lake to go every year in the fall. 

Tight Lines everyone!


----------



## ttop23 (Jan 31, 2009)

This will be our groups 2nd time up for the Shivaree. 
Here Sturgeon, Sturgeon!!


----------



## panther2001 (Mar 24, 2014)

By this time last year, we had multiple threads with ice reports on Black Lake...anyone have a recent ice report?


----------



## KCRuger (Oct 18, 2010)

No one is fishing Blake Lake? Looks like it going to be a cold one this coming weekend. Even my App is not showing any ice reports.


----------



## Bigardo (Feb 3, 2003)

KCRuger said:


> No one is fishing Blake Lake? Looks like it going to be a cold one this coming weekend. Even my App is not showing any ice reports.


My Dad is up on the Lake and I can't break free to get up there to get out. Lots of shanty movement due to the upcoming Sturgeon Spearing this weekend. Plenty of ice but he has not heard of any definite reports other then lots of Pike Spearing and occasional walleye group moving thru the shanties hole. Fish are there just need to put the time in.


----------



## KCRuger (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you for the update!!!


----------



## panther2001 (Mar 24, 2014)

Couple guys here and Sturgeon for Tomorrow have said there is 18-22” of ice...game on for the Shivaree. We will be out early Friday am...who else is heading up to Black Lake?


----------



## KCRuger (Oct 18, 2010)

I will be out Friday and Saturday! !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

My plans changed, I’ll be on the ice for horseshoes.

Fishing contest application must be turned in by 8:00am at the beer tent.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

https://www.facebook.com/SturgeonForTomorrowBlackLakeChapter/


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

They’re ain’t no fish in that lake!!! Right ScottyGVSU??!!!! Lol. Shrubby


----------



## ttop23 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a couple extra gaff hooks available if anyone is in need. Pm if interested. Could meet at Black Lake Friday.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

4 on the ice already. A 45# was just weighed in


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## KCRuger (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice!! Grats. I am still at camp. Atv is having issues.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------

